# Question for those with a Borsa Bella Kindle Travel Bag



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

What do you carry in the extra pocket?  Will it hold the Kindle 2 charger and maybe also the Mighty Brite light, or is that too much for the pocket and asking for screen crunch trouble?  My lovely Oberon ROH in purple just arrived today, so of course, I have to protect it!  I'm just trying to figure out how much I will be able to carry with the Travel Bag.

So far, Jasmine is still un-skinned, but I'm on my way to becoming fully enabled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sigh, a purple ROH.  Great choice!!!!

Betsy


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry I can't help you  but I want to know the answer also. I have a couple Travel Bags on the way.
  Kdanwa


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The cable (and plug end) will fit fine. The mighty bright *can* be fitted in there as well, but it's a snug fit given the height of the light. You'll have a definite bulge in there. The Oberon provides plenty of protection as long as you're not overstuffing that pocket, and you can always make sure the screen side faces the back of the travel bag rather than the pocket side.

Having said all that--what you carry depends on what you need. I don't carry the cable unless I think I'm going to need to charge the Kindle, and I don't carry the Mighty Bright unless I think I'm going to be reading somewhere dark (very rare if I'm going out in public). I use the pocket to carry a flat frame wallet, my iPhone, and my keys. I usually thread my sunglasses through one of the D-rings holding on the strap. And that's about it!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i have a black borsa bella travel bag on order.  so far all i intended to keep permanently in the pocket is a list of Kindle 2 key strokes (shortcuts) and some basic operating instructions in case i forget something with another list in the oberon pocket since i lose things too often.  i'm worried about putting something like the charger in the pocket especially since i broke my K1 screen once already but i'm usually near computers so all i would need to carry is the cable which i think should be safe in the pocket.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> The cable (and plug end) will fit fine. The mighty bright *can* be fitted in there as well, but it's a snug fit given the height of the light. You'll have a definite bulge in there. The Oberon provides plenty of protection as long as you're not overstuffing that pocket, and you can always make sure the screen side faces the back of the travel bag rather than the pocket side.
> 
> Having said all that--what you carry depends on what you need. I don't carry the cable unless I think I'm going to need to charge the Kindle, and I don't carry the Mighty Bright unless I think I'm going to be reading somewhere dark (very rare if I'm going out in public). I use the pocket to carry a flat frame wallet, my iPhone, and my keys. I usually thread my sunglasses through one of the D-rings holding on the strap. And that's about it!


Perfect answer, and thanks so much for the great, detailed information. Maybe I'll store the little Great Point Light in the pocket, just in case, and probably will still carry the cable unless I'm sure I won't need it (I tend to get absorbed in reading and not checking the battery level as often as I should). I'll definitely be sure to face the screen in the opposite direction - I'm screen damage paranoid after suffering a crunch of my first K1. It sounds like you manage to carry quite a lot in that pocket, which is really good news.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

My boyfriend keeps his Sansa View and its cables in the front pocket.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

NitroStitch said:


> Perfect answer, and thanks so much for the great, detailed information. Maybe I'll store the little Great Point Light in the pocket, just in case, and probably will still carry the cable unless I'm sure I won't need it (I tend to get absorbed in reading and not checking the battery level as often as I should). I'll definitely be sure to face the screen in the opposite direction - I'm screen damage paranoid after suffering a crunch of my first K1. It sounds like you manage to carry quite a lot in that pocket, which is really good news.


I should have noted that I did use it exclusively as a purse on a 4 day trip last week, and it worked out fine. I was able to carry the bare minimum that I would carry in a regular purse, though it was a tight fit. I also wouldn't recommend a regular wallet in there, for the same reason as the Mighty Bright. It can be done (at least with a non-checkbook size), but it bulges out and isn't easy to put into or out of the pocket.

I do think that short of serious overstuffing or a hard knock, the Oberon + the travel bag is about as much protection as you're going to get for the screen, especially if you leave the stiffener plastic in the front cover of the Oberon. The cover really helps to spread any mild impact across the entire front of the Kindle, which means most of it will impact the frame. Obviously nothing is going to survive a direct hit, so don't fall on it or accidentally smack into a wall with it. 

Also, once your Oberon is in the main section, there is about an inch of space between the top of the Kindle & the zipper. IF you're careful, you can use that space as well. I've put my keys there previously, or the cable, folded to fit of course.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Would the Oberon large journal cover , over the Amazon black one, fit in the travel bag?
  Kdawna


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

I find the front pocket is perfect for my cell phone.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I should have noted that I did use it exclusively as a purse on a 4 day trip last week, and it worked out fine. I was able to carry the bare minimum that I would carry in a regular purse, though it was a tight fit. I also wouldn't recommend a regular wallet in there, for the same reason as the Mighty Bright. It can be done (at least with a non-checkbook size), but it bulges out and isn't easy to put into or out of the pocket.
> 
> I do think that short of serious overstuffing or a hard knock, the Oberon + the travel bag is about as much protection as you're going to get for the screen, especially if you leave the stiffener plastic in the front cover of the Oberon. The cover really helps to spread any mild impact across the entire front of the Kindle, which means most of it will impact the frame. Obviously nothing is going to survive a direct hit, so don't fall on it or accidentally smack into a wall with it.
> 
> Also, once your Oberon is in the main section, there is about an inch of space between the top of the Kindle & the zipper. IF you're careful, you can use that space as well. I've put my keys there previously, or the cable, folded to fit of course.


Thanks again for your detailed answers, and the answers from the rest of you. It's a relief to think of the combination of the Oberon and the Borsa Bella protecting the screen - direct hits or accidents can be unavoidable, but if you can protect against the everyday things, that makes me feel better. Knowing what else will fit in there is even nicer, especially for times that a full purse is a challenge.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have the "shower clouds"  travel bag.  I use the amazon cover and store the cable and Mighty bright 2 lite in the pocket.  As i opened the pocket just now.  I noticed the light was on.  I guess I'll need new batteries.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I carry a small wallet and my iPhone in the pocket... So not much help from me heh.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

akjak said:


> I carry a small wallet and my iPhone in the pocket... So not much help from me heh.


Every bit of detail helps - I'm probably going to an iPhone by the end of the year, so that'll be useful information too.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Would reading glasses in a case fit?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

sbell1 said:


> Would reading glasses in a case fit?


I take my Borsa Bella travel bag to work with me. I keep my reading glasses inside with the Kindle. In the outside pocket I keep my Ipod touch, cell phone, work badge, license, and money. The glasses make it look a little bulky but they actually fit in there comfortably - I don't have to force them in and it isn't a tight fit.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Laurie.


----------

